# Belly Bands



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

Hello all, 

I am looking for suggestions/advice on belly bands. I recently adopted a little boy who is a marker :foxes15: and my carpets and furniture can't take anymore! Does anyone have any advice on different styles/brands that they like/don't like? I have been looking mainly on etsy.com, all the ones on regular pet store sites seem to be so generic looking although if they are the best I will buy whatever at this point but since Remi is going to be wearing them a lot I would like something cute!!

Some have elastic; some have cut outs for the hind legs? Just want something comfortable that he won't be able to get out of, he is a little devil!!

Help!!!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I have two kinds, the ones with the elastic seem to be the most comfortable for them to wear. I put a cheapest available sanitary napkin inside and that way you are not changing the wet belly band constantly and it keeps the dog from getting chafed and sore. The one I got with the elastic was from Petsco, so it's a boring blue, but it works and it helped train Gonzo not to go in the house because he hated wearing his pee. Still working on Pepe, but he's a lot better, too. Also, when a new male moves in a house, sometimes they will mark at first because it's somewhere new and then it will taper off. Is it marking or is it he just isn't house broken? Does he pee a few dribbles or a river? Two different solutions for each problem. Pics?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I use the ones made by Spotnotz on ebay. They are without a doubt the best. I line them with 1/2 of a poise incontinence pad. She will make them the exact dimensions you want/need. For my 5 lb male I find 3 3/4" width is perfect. 

I have had bad luck with ones with elastic because the dog can shimmy them around their body. Then they end up with a wet pee pad on their side or back...gross! 

Different things work for different dogs but I have had other people borrow or try one of my bands from Spotnotz and fall in love with them! Since you mentioned etsy, she also does have an etsy shop  Boutique Baby Dog Doll Fashions by spotNotz on Etsy


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

(I do NOT get the waterproof ones, I would rather line w/ a sanitary napkin. Keeps them much dryer).


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

I make my own. They are not fancy, but very functional. I use polar fleece, 2 or 3 layers, and put velcro on the end. My boys only wear them at night as they are in their room during the day. My little boys are stud dogs. 

pam in TX


----------



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

svdreamer said:


> I have two kinds, the ones with the elastic seem to be the most comfortable for them to wear. I put a cheapest available sanitary napkin inside and that way you are not changing the wet belly band constantly and it keeps the dog from getting chafed and sore. The one I got with the elastic was from Petsco, so it's a boring blue, but it works and it helped train Gonzo not to go in the house because he hated wearing his pee. Still working on Pepe, but he's a lot better, too. Also, when a new male moves in a house, sometimes they will mark at first because it's somewhere new and then it will taper off. Is it marking or is it he just isn't house broken? Does he pee a few dribbles or a river? Two different solutions for each problem. Pics?


Thanks for the suggestions, I am going to try a couple of each and see which works for us. Unfortunately, it is marking. I would rather it be a housetraining issue, easier solution in my opinion! The marking is a little less than in the beginning but he has been here 6 weeks now. Here is a link to his introduction thread for pics! 



flippedstars said:


> I use the ones made by Spotnotz on ebay. They are without a doubt the best. I line them with 1/2 of a poise incontinence pad. She will make them the exact dimensions you want/need. For my 5 lb male I find 3 3/4" width is perfect.
> 
> I have had bad luck with ones with elastic because the dog can shimmy them around their body. Then they end up with a wet pee pad on their side or back...gross!
> 
> Different things work for different dogs but I have had other people borrow or try one of my bands from Spotnotz and fall in love with them! Since you mentioned etsy, she also does have an etsy shop  Boutique Baby Dog Doll Fashions by spotNotz on Etsy


Thanks for the suggestion; this is actually one of the Etsy shops I have been looking at. I will give them a try!



pjknust said:


> I make my own. They are not fancy, but very functional. I use polar fleece, 2 or 3 layers, and put velcro on the end. My boys only wear them at night as they are in their room during the day. My little boys are stud dogs.
> 
> pam in TX


Wish I had some sewing talent I would love to make my own!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I buy these ones! I use typically XS and S. I too line with a cheapo maxi pad. Very inexpensive too. 

Prints


----------



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

KittynKahlua said:


> I buy these ones! I use typically XS and S. I too line with a cheapo maxi pad. Very inexpensive too.
> 
> Prints


I will give these a try too!! Love the prices! Thanks.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

I have never heard of these! Can someone explain!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Belly bands are little strips of fabric that have a type of closure (usually velcro) to wrap around a male dogs belly (and penis) to prevent marking/accidents. Most folks line them with a feminine pad for extra absorbency; and IMO it makes them fit better and stay on better too than just the fabric alone. Basically a male dog diaper... but since their anatomy is quite different than a females, a regular diaper just won't do lol.


----------

